

The Microvision Simulation Project - bane
http://home.comcast.net/~eichler2/microvision/MicroSimProject.htm

======
rhizome
Nice one! I still have mine. :)

~~~
bane
I came across it recently while cleaning out a box of old stuff. Was wondering
if it was ever emulated and found that.

The first portable with interchangeable games I believe?

